# 122 Days



## Bro Darren (Jul 24, 2013)

I went and had a tour of my local lodge last night and now the count down is on until I join your brotherhood. Nov 25th is the set date (122 days to go)

It feels like such a long time but I was asked to come for supper at each meeting between now and then. I was also asked to bring my family to the monthly family social events.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good luck to you.  It does take a while when you don't personally know a mason that can vouch for your character.  But you will enjoy the dinners and getting to know everyone.  They will be very welcoming to you and make you feel like part of the lodge even before you become a brother.


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 21, 2013)

Good Luck D4rr3n. You have made the choice to step down the path to becoming a better man.The day I decided to finally approach my local lodge was kind of strange. I am a very outgoing person but when I walked up to the lodge unannounced I was very nervous. But immediately all the Brothers present made me feel very welcome and comfortable. I have missed very few meetings and events at our lodge and am now a Master Mason. These men that were present and a lot of them on this forum have given and continue to give me light unselfishly. Press on.


----------



## Bro Darren (Oct 29, 2013)

I was voted on last night and I was successfully. My initiation is in 4 weeks 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

